# Can anyone help identify what is causing this damage to my lawn?



## psilva (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm in Northern NJ lawn is mostly KBG and TF. Temperatures have been between 20-50 for the past month or so; however, I keeps seeing these sports increasing all over the lawn. It looks like something may be digging? Due to large deer population perhaps? Seems like it happens during night time Grubs in winter? Can anyone help.

Thank you.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

7th Photo down screams "Skunks after grubs" based on my own unfortunate experiences with the critters.

Gitchyew sum LIVE BENEFICIAL NEMATODES and apply via hose-end sprayer - solved our skunk and grub-chasing turf destroyers after BOTH grub curatives AND preventatives failed to COMPLETELY WIPE OUT any hint of grubs in our turf.

We get ours HERE: https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

Lotsa info and good skinny on YouTube!


----------

